# Old action guy



## Les Reeves (Nov 20, 2011)

New hobbie, getting my boys into archery with me. I am looking for a youth bow for my youngest son age 11. He is a left hander, Mission craze, Diamond razor edge are some of the makes of bow's I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Les.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------



## Les Reeves (Nov 20, 2011)

It's nice to get some input thanks. I live in Canada any I should look out for mechanically on the bows?


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Les Reeves (Nov 20, 2011)

mission craze seem's to be the pick.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:

The craze is a great bow....everyone can shoot it. He can grow up with that bow even if he has a 30" draw later in life! It's quite amazing!


----------



## allensfoto (Nov 19, 2010)

welcome to AT..


----------



## Les Reeves (Nov 20, 2011)

I bought the craze for the boy and he loves it. Thanks for the info Texas. Tried it out on the static range. Lost a few arrows in the snow. I tried out my Quest (Smokin bear) and it performs qui alsote well. Thanks for all the helpfull info my brothers from the south


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:wave3:







*to*







:canada:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

